# Draw length ?



## rezavoirdog (Feb 26, 2010)

My draw is a true 28" and with this has been consistent with the past 2 Hoyts I've owned. The Cam #2 in 28" is noticeably faster than the Cam #3 in 28". BTW, I'm selling my Max-1 Faktor 34 (or trading) so I can get a blacked out one.


----------



## Aaron Sturgeon (Nov 15, 2014)

That's what I'm after the blacked out one. Hard to find the #2 cam in black. So I take it your pleased with the Faktor if you are getting another. Do you use it more for target shooting or hunting? Going to archery store tomorrow to see if they have one i can shoot. Thanks for the info.


----------

